# Insurance



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

$155 a month now, but thinking of getting someone else to lower it. This is with broad collision.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

$125/month,,,,,with all coverages.....Portage Mutual is company....I went through a broker


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

$102 month in Canada.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

$85 with American Family Insurance


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

$250/month, I'm a habitual speeder :/


----------



## kirby1228 (May 17, 2011)

OUCH!! i pay 33 bucks a month with no ded at state farm.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

$85 full coverage at usaa


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

$97/month
$582/6 months
$1164/year

Thats for full coverage, $500 deductable, and in one of the more expensive states (New Jersey). All that is with High Point ins.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I pay $3400 a year. Being under 25 and living in a city with people that can't drive hurts me big time...

I'm accident and ticket free too...


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

$145 a month $750 deductable for full coverage on my Cruze LTZ, and Comprehensive on my 02 WRX. Insured by E-surance. Im 27 with no points on my DL. I might have minimal insurance points for a moving violation.


----------



## kirby1228 (May 17, 2011)

well i am 32 and have not had a tiket in 12 years i also live in out in the country, nc. but full coverage. i do rember the days of 200 a month though THAT SUCKED!


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

$700/year from Liberty Mutual. I commute 70-80 miles a day and that bumps it up a bit. 

It's not as bad as my GTO; that is about $1000/year, though I remove some of the insurance when the car is garaged over the winter. I think my Jeep is a little under $300 a year.


----------



## 11WhiteEco (May 8, 2011)

$85/month with Liberty Mutual. Full coverage with $500 deductible. I am 27 with no points, tickets, or wrecks.


----------



## Rotherd31 (Apr 5, 2011)

Granted, I am 64 yrs old and haven't had a ticket since 1969. I pay $312.00 every six months with $250.00 deduct, and a million PL/PD with Allstate.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Full coverage – 900/year with Amica. No points at all, 38 years old, Metro Detroit area.


----------



## usbp456 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine runs $185 a month for 3 vehicles:

2011 Cruze LTZ RS 
2000 Mercury Sable LS Premium 
1999 Saturn SL2

All with a 500/300 Full (no deductible) coverage ,full rental car & towing coverages.

Plus since my 20yr. old daughter is still under our roof and she only drives the Saturn. I took out an 'Umbrella' coverage policy that covers the whole household if something should happen and we get sued.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

$42 a month at state farm.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I payed a 1 time fee of 2280 $ for 3 years here in denmark, which is VERY VERY CHEAP.

The second cheapest insurrance i could get was 2400 $ A YEAR!


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

$288 for 6 months @ Progressive. 52 years old, married, no points.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm at 103.xx a month full coverage. Not exact on what limits I have though. I'm 24 living in a big city too. REALLY looking forward to 25!


----------

